# Craftsman 32cc Bushwacker losing power



## ramathiam (Aug 25, 2005)

I've owned a Craftsman 32cc Bushwacker model 989-795040 since it was new. 

The problem I've started seeing is that it will lose power under load. If I'm trying to use it in heavy grass, the engine will start to drag and sometimes almost cut off. 

Any ideas on what I can look at?

Also, this beast vibrates like crazy when running and rocks back and forth fairly aggressivly while idling sitting on the ground. Is this normal? Is there any way to smooth it out? Its acted this way since I purchased it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That models was originally made by McCullough (no longer in business). Just a quick guess would be that it is starting to run a little lean, try opening the high end needle on the carb about 1/4 turn. Really no way to smooth them out... it's just the way they run. You could increase the idle speed a bit and that would help some.


----------



## ramathiam (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you very much. I'll give it a shot. Do you know where I could get a copy of the manual for this trimmer? Sears lists it as unavailable.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I really have no idea since McCullough is no longer in business but I believe it is the same model as the McCullough Eager Beaver. Not sure what you want to know about it that a manual may tell you but feel free to ask and maybe I can answer.


----------

